# Horizontal Lines on TV



## BrandonPower (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello, I've got a problem with my Walker HDTV. I'm using my Xbox 360, the tv works fine when on Standard Definition (50 Hrz) but when I switch to High Definition (60 Hrz) I get horizontal lines across the top half of my TV. The colour changes when the background does. There is nothing wrong with the cables I've spent €35 on cables this week. Here is a two pictures as to what is going on. I'm sure you can guess which picture is the HD one.. Any ideas/tips are helpful


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My HDTV had an issue where if I ran 1080i sources the screen would flicker. In the end the logic board for video input had to be replaced (Whew, warranty got it!) before things worked out. You may be in the same boat, mate.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will either be using 50hz or 60hz (depends on your region). PAL regions are 50hz and NTSC regions are 60hz.

SD and HD (ie: resolutions) have nothing to do with refresh rate (ie: 50 or 60).

As SD @ 50hz is working, and you mention "Euro's", I'd guess you are in a PAL region. It's possible the TV doesn't support NTSC and thus can't process a 60hz input.


----------

